# What are your other interests outside of your chosen major?



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

So, my professor wants us to write this essay on who we are so she can get to know us and one of the questions is, "What are your other interests outside of your chosen major?" and I don't have much

And she wants a 750 word plus essay, luckily there are other questions, but basically I know she's not gonna be happy if I answer this question with one or two sentences; 

I know that my lack of interest in other things is largely caused by my SA/AVPD, because the fear has made me less open to life, and so on, so that's an excuse, but still, it doesn't make me feel too good to know that there's not a lot of things that I can write about

...Although, as I was writing this post, there were a few things that came to mind that I can talk about in my essay

Doing new things is something new that I can work on at least....

Anyways, back to the question, what are your other interests outside of your chosen major?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

oh wow, a 750 word essay? Suddenly the question seems so much more difficult.


----------



## saffant (May 26, 2010)

If I didn't go into Computer Science, I'd go into Aerospace... I love Space/Astronomy... could watch stars for hours (yea i know it's lame -.-).

And if not even that, then i'd go into.... uh i kinda forgot.. I'll add to it later.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

alte said:


> oh wow, a 750 word essay? Suddenly the question seems so much more difficult.


Well, no, the 750 word essay includes this question plus like 13 more questions that I have to answer


----------



## Anonymouz (Aug 29, 2010)

Engineering major, but I really like history (specifically, WWI and WWII). I don't know what I could do with history other than teaching, so I ruled that out pretty quickly haha.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Never to late to start a new hobby. These might help:
http://www.discoverahobby.com/ 
http://www.findmeahobby.com/


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Math/Engineering major, but I've always been good at English and have always enjoyed reading and writing. Would love to get my MFA at some point.


----------



## Andreswright (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks @lostinlife for the links.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

If you only have one or two other things you like, you could probably fill space with a story. Sharing how you found a favorite childhood book about animals and how often you used to read it could easily suck up 200+ if done right.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I studied nursing - being introverted and **** my interests outside of that include things like photography, crochet, reading. Things that I can do for time alone, to relax. They help me discover new and learn new things. I like the questions. What are the other questions? out of interest.


----------

